# ADNOC School in the UAE



## embradford (Feb 2, 2016)

Moving to the UAE for teaching position. Does anyone know about the ADNOC Schools (Oil Schools) in very remote locations far away from the city of Dubai and Abu Dhabi. I'm a little concerned. Need some insight. Does anyone work in an ADNOC School or have any additional information?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Adnoc school likely means the school at Ruwais in the western region - there's a big residential development there for adnoc employees and it's not a terrible place to live according to some people I've met who were in the same area working for ADEC or higher college of technology. There's a small community of expats teachers working for adec (public) and private schools in Ruwais and Ghayathi nearby.

Likely be a bit of a culture shock and there's not much to do in the area, but there will be other expat teachers and others living locally and it's easy to save money 

Most people who live there head to Abu Dhabi (2-2.5 hours drive) or Dubai for weekends, see out their contract 2 years and then transfer or get a new job elsewhere in the UAE. There's a Starbucks about an hour drive away in Madinat Zayed. .

Good luck


----------



## embradford (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you so much. This has been very helpful


----------

